# Volked and Lowered



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

As a result of the last gallery thread I posted, when I got my new wheels, we all decided the car should be lower. Well, I've been busy.  

I narrowly avoided having to shell out for coilovers, when I found out from Abbey that I already have height adjustable suspension. How they knew and I didn't I have know idea.  Its annoying being such a dumba$$ sometimes,  (and potentially expensive).

Anyway, here's the next part of my "How to comprimise the handling of an R32" saga.  (Actually I think its better now I have fitted tein springs, much less crashy.  )



















And an arty one, (well done the missus  )



















Paint shop pro did something wierd to this one, but it looks kinda cool...










And the last one, (sorry 56k ers).










Note to self: Stop spending now.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks bloody fantastic Tim! Great job mate :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Stunning, you should be proud as punch..


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

so the mince pies finished now?lol

love the way your car looks!! simply stunning!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

oh what offset/width are the wheels?


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

*TE37's*

I take it that the TE37's on your fine looking car are Face 2???


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Tim - looks absolutely awesome mate 

Yours really does get me thinking about an R32


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Looking good Tim


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

aww that looks quality much better than it was!! bet your well chuffed!!!


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Thats one decent looking R32 ! everything done to it just sets the car off, you can go too far with modding a Skyline, but done right they look aggressive and that looks spot on !


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cheers for the compliments guys. 

I'm glad I've got it looking how I wanted it, even though these Skylines seem to drain all available funds from bank accounts, (and even other peoples' funds in the form of numerous credit cards  ).

In answer to the queries, the rims are TE37s, silver finish, 19x9.5, offset +22. Tyres 265 30 19 Yokohama AVS Sport. No spacers or anything. I did get funky flush fitting valves though, which I think are great. They tidy up the rim, and make cleaning loads easier.  

hytech - I have no idea what Face 2 TE37s are.  Mine are just the current TE37s, in a silver finish. On the 19s the spokes taper which the smaller sizes don't seem to, but other than that they should be the same as any other TE37.

I agree that I don't need to do too much more to the car now, so hopefully I can stop spending the credit card companies' money.  A big AP Racing brake conversion would look nice though.  No!, must resist!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Tim you know what you need? some Trail side skirts!! will help bulk up the lower part of the car...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the stance. The car looks awesome!

Cya O!


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

So.... how much to buy it ? :smokin:


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

TBH i'm not to keen on r32 GTR's but that has just changed my mind best R32 i've seen love it


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awsome car


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

Is that the external wastegate outlet behind the front left wheel!!?? Very nice!!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Yep.  Very observant.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*RIMS*

Very nice car m8 i've got 19" TE37'S in bronze on mine.

One of my fav 32's :smokin: 

Neil


----------

